

App sends and receives morse code using the iPhone flashlight and camera. - chrismeehan
http://www.codefellows.org/blogs/the-power-of-code-ios-bootcamp-builds-morse-code-app

======
jlgaddis
OT: Reminded me that I need to renew my ham radio license in the near future
so I put it on my calendar. Thanks. =)

Also: "dits" and "dahs", not dots and dashes

------
plenipotentSS
great job!!

